

Maintenance pages problem solved - Trackman offers a free plan - Emanuel6009
http://www.trackman-addon.com/

======
Emanuel6009
Trackman helps you build your maintenance pages within your project and
deploys them for you to S3 so you can focus on better stuff.

------
Emanuel6009
<https://addons.heroku.com/catalog/trackman>

